# What do all of you wear for your 4-H boer shows?



## DulmesFamilyBoers

We had our Sheboygan County 4-H show today! My boys did well showing for their second year, and even had some competition in the boer classes this year, which wasn't the case last year. We have been thrown in with the dairy project since there isn't a meat goat project (yet). That is ok with us for now since we are new to goats, and anything we can learn is great. My boys wore what the kids have always worn...whites...for showing goats at our fair, and that is ok, because we showed dairy cows previously, and we have all the white clothes anyway.
Well, showmanship was a little rough, and the judge even criticized my boys and asked why they were wearing whites to show boer goats. Their response was "because that is what were told to wear" (by our goat leader) So, I'm just wondering what everyone else wears. Honestly, my boys are really excited  to wear jeans and a colored shirt like the kids wear when showing beef cattle...
What do all of you wear for your boer shows?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I have worn jeans to khakis to capris in either. I have worn white shirts, colored shirts, show shirts. Tennis shoes. Hehe


----------



## Dani-1995

I wear jeans, a belt, a western looking button down (Tractor Supply has alot of what I wear) and leather boots. You can also wear a polo shirt but I think button downs look better.


----------



## Clayton's Caprines

for my breed classes i wore a purple long-sleeved shirt with jeans. for showmanship i wore a white shirt and dark jeans. for both i just wore my nikes. lol


----------



## RPC

My nieces wear exactly what dani-1995 wears.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We're in KY and the kids here wear what Dani said - button down western type shirts, or polo shirts, nice jeans, belt and nice shoes/boots. 
This was my kids first year and they wore polo shirts, next year I plan on buying them button downs, as I agree they do look really nice


----------



## Farmgirl675

4H in our area requires the kids to wear black pants and white shirts(no t-shirts).


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers

Thanks everyone. Our goat leader asked me to look into it. I'm just not sure how it will look in showmanship when everyone else is wearing white for their dairy goats, and my boys will be in jeans and a colored shirt. Next time we will probably have a judge who asks why they are NOT wearing whites when showing with mostly dairy goats, but I'm sure the boys won't mind. It will be fun to wear something different.

We will be at an ABGA show in 2 weeks. Is the clothes the same throughout the 4-H and Sanctioned shows?


----------



## Dani-1995

Everyone I know who shows ABGA wears the samething as 4-Hers except polos instead of button downs.


----------



## GoatGirlMO

When showing Boers, wear jeans and a polo or western shirt. Boots and belt should be black or brown (not both!!)

A knowledgeable judge should know the proper attire for the two types. I'm glad the judge asked... it shows that he was paying attention. One time my sister had to show showmanship with her Boer, in her whites. The judge chatted with her about it, jokingly, because he knew she had just walked out of the ring from showing her LaMancha.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

I was never ever 'talked to' about what I wore in the ring. Honestly it should be about the goat, no about the fashion of clothing the handler is wearing. Sure, look nice, but I mean, c'mon.


----------



## GoatGirlMO

I believe the OP was talking about their showmanship class, in which case, the appearance of the exhibitor is worth quite a bit of points. The whole idea of showmanship is the presentation of the animal, and that includes physical appearance of the exhibitor. In showmanship, the conformation of the animal is not considered, unless the judge appreciates how you "show a fault out" of the animal, or at least do your best to hide it. 

And at one of my shows, you can be excused from the ring for not wearing proper attire. They would never send someone packing for wearing whites vs. western attire, but they have sent people out of the ring for wearing sandals, tank tops, etc.


----------



## Dani-1995

GoatGirlMO said:


> I believe the OP was talking about their showmanship class, in which case, the appearance of the exhibitor is worth quite a bit of points. The whole idea of showmanship is the presentation of the animal, and that includes physical appearance of the exhibitor. In showmanship, the conformation of the animal is not considered, unless the judge appreciates how you "show a fault out" of the animal, or at least do your best to hide it.
> 
> And at one of my shows, you can be excused from the ring for not wearing proper attire. They would never send someone packing for wearing whites vs. western attire, but they have sent people out of the ring for wearing sandals, tank tops, etc.


Ditto! We've had people get asked to leave showmanship based on attire.

The main thing is wear long pants and closed toe shoes. I was told when I first started showing to dress like I know livestock.


----------



## concobabe5

This is a very interesting topic considering my daughter is showing her market goat tomorrow and it is her first time. We just assumed that the attire was the 4H whites, I better look into it further.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

AH. I never did showmanship, so I see why wearing the right clothing matters.Hmmn.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers

We will be doing our first sanctioned show next weekend. I will get to show for the first time ever...I think I need a new shirt, maybe some boots, a belt... :dance:


----------



## erikrarn

I am a 4-H'er (in california) and I always wear white jeans, a white button down, a green tie, a green hat, a black belt' and black cowboy boots.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

4-H in our area requirs White Button Down shirt,White Jeans(Blue Depending on show), 4-H Hat,4-H Scarf or tie, brown or black boots and a brown belt(Or black as long as it matches the boots)


----------



## 20kidsonhill

New looking dark blue jeans or black jeans, A shirt with a colar, tucked in with a belt. Shirt can be a polo style or bottom up western style. They wear the same for the sheep show and the meat show and Boer goat show.


----------



## llazykllamas

It really depends on the show. My suggestion would be to contact the 4-H/FFA leader or superintendent of the show. Usually, it is white pants/shirt for dairy and dark pants/colored shirt for boers. BUT, some shows have certain rules (more-so for junior exhibitors as open shows are more open to dress). I have seen pics of junior shows where everyone seems to have the same polo shirt on, or dark pants for dairy, or everyone has a certain hat etc. I would have to say for the most part a hat is a big NO-NO.
As was mentioned a good judge should know what is the proper dress for a type of animal, but again that may not be the case. Some shows only have a dairy judge that also judges the meat classes. In that case, the superintendent of the show should let the judge know that if a kid is showing a meat animal, then the dark pants/colored shirt is appropriate. Does that always happen - no. 

When my kids show, they have whites for the dairy animals, and the dark pants/colored tops for the boers. When able (for open shows), they do wear their white farm shirts with the logo in the chest. The problem comes for showmanship - they usually like to use the dairy animals if dairy and meat showmanship is one class. Typically, at least in our experience, dairy shows first, then meat, then showmanship - leads to alot of changing of clothes. But they wear spandex shorts under their pants and cami-tops under their shirts, so they just change in the barn. Believe me, they are still more covered than a lot of girls I see in the schools .
The most important thing is that they are clean and neat, well-covered in the showring, and have appropriate footwear.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers

Well, I forgot about this post. This past September was our County Fair, and my boys got to wear their jeans, plaid button down shirts, cowboy boots, and their belt buckles we got on vacation in South Dakota this past summer. I guess the judge liked them because they were the only 2 meat goat showman with all the dairy. They got 1st and 3rd. Very Exciting!


----------



## Trickyroo

Now I have only shown my horse , so livestock shows are new to me but I would think you would want to show pride in your animal and dress respectfully. Just my :2cents:


----------



## Tayet

At my county fair everyone usually wears a button down shirt (plaid, mostly), jeans, boots and belts.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Congrats on their placings! They must have been thrilled 

Most of the kids I've seen at the county fairs here wear plaid/jeans/boots/belt buckles - western type apparel. Some wear polo's.
My kids each had a polo and a button down plaid that they alternated between.

This year I think we're going to order 4-H polo's for our county 4-H. The 4-H leader, myself and a couple of other parents were talking about it before Christmas. If so, that's something that the kids can wear with pride, and is more respectable looking than t-shirts.
BUT, I don't want dark colors, since it's summer and hot, so that is something we need to discuss more.
I know one county the kids all wore their shirts - black - in 100 degree temps with high humidity...they were roasting!


----------



## llazykllamas

do kelly (4-H) green!


----------

